# 6/24/12 Summer Wheeling



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Here you go:
















Enjoy!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Good little ride :rockn:


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

It was a good trip. Still haven't got to the trails that are a challenge yet this year. Hopefully this coming weekend we will hit the nasty stuff.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That wasnt the nasty stuff!?!?!?!  lol Man I hope ya'll have plenty of bug spray. At one point all I could see were gnats/skeeters flying all in front of the camera!


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah big horse flies and deer flies. Pretty treacherous riding haha...cover your self in mud and you are good to go. Yeah these trails are pretty easy the ones I want to tackle are pretty much solid skeg. Fun Fun.


----------

